# For what it's not worth



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Talk about taking you for with it's not worth. Look at the cost to ship it.

Part 2.16
Tax and Shipping 7.29


:laughing:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Good call Ron.

Yes, thats no good!


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

thats funny, but if u just gotta have that tee, guess u just gotta have that tee!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, if you buy that fitting you can't have a starbucks for the day anyhow


----------

